# Canadian High school grade 13 requirement at Shifa



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have read at Shifa college of medicine 's website , admission requirement for Canadian High school is Grade 13.Here is the extract

"US Grade-12 or Canadian-Grade13 Diploma (minimum GPA 3.0) accompanied by an Equivalence Certificate from the IBCC of at least 60 % F.Sc pre-medical qualification (that will require inclusion of Biology, Chemistry, Physics and English in the final 3 years)."

What does it mean?
Does it mean that there should be 13 years of schooling for canadian system.I dont think this is the requirement for other private institutes as well.Please do correct me if I m wrong and suggest your advice.

thanks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't get that...highschool is upto grade 12 and the people who end up doing grade 13, simply repeat grade 12 for purposes to increase their marks and getting into better universities.
Also this definitely isn't a requirement for other private institutions. I think you should call them up or something...


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

wasaykhan is right High school is up to 12 grad and and after 12 grad you must have to leav the school if you have plane to insrease your marks then have to go to two years of college in which you have to apply as major of Libral Art.
Muaaz read that again you must have mad mistake in reading or shifa have mad mistake in their web which they must have to correct it.


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

:roll:


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

for shifa they care about the SAT 2. you need 650/800 in bio & chem. That is all they care about if you are coming from USA or Canada. I missed the chem exam by 10 points so I could not get admission in shifa in 2014  Now I have to wait another year . waste of time gaf


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Canadian High School used to be until Grade 13 up until 90's. So Shifa probably has never updated this info on the web page you checked.


----------



## janaan (Apr 25, 2015)

If I can remember correctly, Canadian High School in Ontario eliminated Grade 13 also known as OAC when I started high school in 2002. Some students used to take extra course or courses they needed for university. Sometimes, the courses you needed would not fit your schedule in grade 12 so you would take them in grade 13. In other cases, if the course load was too much such as taking biology, chemistry, physics and math you would spread it over grade 12 and 13. Currenlty, high school is from grade 9 to 12 in Ontario, Canada


----------

